# Wilfred



## Black Dragon (Jun 26, 2011)

There's a new television series in the U.S. called Wilfred, about a man (Elijah Wood) who develops a friendship with a "dog."  The canine in question, however, is an Australian man in a dog suit.  

Have you seen this?  

We watched the premiere last week, and were struck by how trippy and off the wall it is.  It's probably the weirdest thing that I've ever seen on television.  And we loved it.


----------



## Kelise (Jun 27, 2011)

One thing that usually turns me off things like this, is the over-hamming up of the Australianness (being Australian and all). Is it a bit too much (but amusing), or not really noticeable?


----------



## Map the Dragon (Jun 27, 2011)

We loved it as well. I'm guessing the protagonist is never going to recover from the mental lapse that allows him to see the dog in all his aussie brillance. Also, as he snaps into the realization to live his life free of fear and other setbacks, it might be interestion to see how the plot develops and what Mr. Wood gets himself into.


----------



## Black Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

starconstant said:


> One thing that usually turns me off things like this, is the over-hamming up of the Australianness (being Australian and all). Is it a bit too much (but amusing), or not really noticeable?



I've only seen the pilot episode, but the Australianness of the dog-man wasn't hammed up.  From what I've read the show was created by Australians.  Although it's filmed in the Unites States, the shows producers and writers are primarily Australian.  SBS One is involved with the production.


----------



## Kelise (Jun 29, 2011)

Black Dragon said:


> I've only seen the pilot episode, but the Australianness of the dog-man wasn't hammed up.  From what I've read the show was created by Australians.  Although it's filmed in the Unites States, the shows producers and writers are primarily Australian.  SBS One is involved with the production.



Ooh, like Farscape  Count me in then.


----------

